# أشتباكات بالايدى داخل قاعة محاكمة مبارك شاهد الفيديو



## مهااب محمد (2 يونيو 2012)

وقعت اشتباكات بالأيدي بين الحاضرين في قاعة محاكمة مبارك في أكاديمية الشرطة مما أدى إلى وقوع إصابات وجروح ببعض المشتبكين كما نقلت عدسات التلفزيون.


http://www.tv-tv-online.com/
وذكرت الصحف المصرية أن الاشتباكات وقعت بين المحامين الحاضرين للدفاع عن مبارك من جهة والمحامين الحاضرين للدفاع عن حقوق الشهداء مما أدى إلى وقوع إصابات.

وسادت حالة من الهرج والمرج داخل القاعة عقب نطق القاضي أحمد رفعت بالحكم، وهتف بعض الحاضرين "الشعب يريد تطهير القضاء".


وقالت صحيفة الشروق المصرية إن البعض حاول اقتحام القفص للحاق بالمتهمين والاعتداء عليهم، ما دفع بعض أنصار الرئيس السابق للاشتباك مع محاولي الاقتحام، لتسفر الاشتباكات عن وقوع إصابات بين الحاضرين في قاعة المحكمة.
شاهدوا الفيديو الان من
Watch TV Online - Watch Free Online Internet TV​


----------

